# Retsel Flour mills



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

After a week of research and reading many reviews I settled on a retsel flour mill. The mills themselves have a very good reputation for an affordable price. After a 2 month delay mine finally arrived. I unpacked it and washes per instructions, ran a cup of wheat and tossed it to get it clean and ready to use. I ordered the optional stone burrs along with the stock metal ones. Stone ground flour is better but the steel burs let you grind oily thing like peanuts and other oil grains.

Mine is there bottom of the line because I only use a couple cups of flour a week most weeks. Manual cranked but it can be motorized with a few parts. It works well, not the fastest but the ability to turn out anything from super fine to cracked wheat by a simple adjustment can't be beat. I grind just what I need and store it in a mason jar in the fridge so it stays fresher.

This is my second mill, I had a Whisper Mill impact machine. It worked very well but had little adjustment for how fine the flour was plus it was very very noisy. I missed a rock when sorting the wheat berries and when it got into the mill it self destructed instantly. Some thing the manual mill will not do because as soon as I feel/hear it I stop cranking and clear it.

Retsel has a very good reputation for a quality product, but they also have a reputation for the worst customer service in the world. Expect a 2-3 month wait for your mill to arrive and getting an email answered is next to impossible. Parts are readily available on the web site and there is not a lot to the machine.


----------

